# Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???



## TRÖdorsch (3. Februar 2007)

Dieser ewige Südwest mit seinen warmen Lüften ist einfach nicht mehr zu fassen. Der Ostseefisch will hier bei uns einfach nicht richtig an den Haken.

Ich will endlich eine steife Brise aus Nordost oder wenigstens östliche Winde !!! Beim Surfen habe ich dazu die Fangseite (Kutter) vom letzten Jahr gerade einmal wieder vor die Augen bekommen und werde ganz grün vor Ärger (und Neid?) ...

Nur mal zum Schauen:

http://www.xn--lbecker-angler-gsb.d...e=article&sid=124&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

Könnt Ihr euch vorstellen, dass ich irgendwie etwas vermisse ... Ich will den Sturm - denn ich glaube ganz fest daran, dass die Witterung den Fisch in andere Regionen getrieben hat und der erst zurückkehrt, wenn es hier richtig windet. Nordost !


----------



## Bootsmann HH (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

... und ich will, dass das Wetter so bleibt - damit keine Fische gefangen werden, die Du so schön in Szene gesetzt hast!!!

Ohne Gruße

Bootsmann HH


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> ... und ich will, dass das Wetter so bleibt - damit keine Fische gefangen werden, die Du so schön in Szene gesetzt hast!!!
> 
> Ohne Gruße
> 
> Bootsmann HH


 

|good:


----------



## Carptigers (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen...


----------



## AndreasG (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Diese perversen Fotos sind kaum noch zu toppen! :v


----------



## Drillmaschine (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

... da schließe ich mich voll an :v:v

Gerade bei der Dorschbestandsentwicklung #d.


----------



## Franky D (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Da schließe ich mich auch an


----------



## dorschangler12345 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

super dorsche ! wird zeit ds die dicken kommen !


----------



## Tombreiner (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Es ist nicht tu glauben das es immer noch Angler gibt die beim fang solch schöner Laichdorsche glauben sie sind die größten!!!
Ich denke das man solche Kutter in zukumft meiden sollte wo Kapitäne
am werk sind ,die nicht weiter denken wie sie ********n können.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Gut, dass der Name des Kutters so schön zu lesen ist.
Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter den ganzen Winter so und die Dorsche da, wo sie vor sowas sicher sind.. :v #q |peinlich |abgelehn


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Die Ostsee sollte sofort bis Mai zu frieren. damit eine Ausfahrt unmöglich wird.#c


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Einfach nur Ätzend.#q #q #q


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

schließe mich den meisten an !
Hab vorgestern erstmal meine letzten Dorsche beim Schleppen als Beifang mitgenommen ....


----------



## der Berufsfischer (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

echt komisch das hier fast alle sich beschweren das solche dorsche gefangen werden und der besagte kutter doch fast immer die meisten leute fährt im winter.


----------



## Franky D (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Man sollte doch mal überlegen was man damit anrichtet. Wenn immer die ganzen Laichdorsche Gefangen werden gibt es irgentwann überhaupt keine Dorsche mehr in der Ostsee.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

hier im AB gibt's halt mehr vernünftig Denkende...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

alle die gegen fischen im winter sind sollten auch im sommer ihre ruten im schrank lassen und bei peta eintreten.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*



esox02 schrieb:


> alle die gegen fischen im winter sind sollten auch im sommer ihre ruten im schrank lassen und bei peta eintreten.


|good: |good: |good: :m


----------



## Pilkman (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*



esox02 schrieb:


> alle die gegen fischen im winter sind sollten auch im sommer ihre ruten im schrank lassen und bei peta eintreten.



Genau. Schonzeiten sind Blödsinn und Laichfische zu entnehmen ist ganz toll... |uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

ach so dann darf ich im winter keine barsche plötzen brassen quappen.....fangen denn sie haben ja alle laich im körperund dann gibt es ja noch die fabrickschiffe den man es verbieten sollte darüber sollte nachgedacht werden!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Genau. Schonzeiten sind Blödsinn und Laichfische zu entnehmen ist ganz toll... |uhoh:


das habe ich nicht gesagt geschrieben aber das sollte jeder selber für sich entscheiden.und es sollte nicht jeder der seine meinung wiedergiebt bösartig angemacht werden.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*



esox02 schrieb:


> ach so dann darf ich im winter keine barsche plötzen brassen quappen.....fangen denn sie haben ja alle laich im körperund dann gibt es ja noch die fabrickschiffe den man es verbieten sollte darüber sollte nachgedacht werden!!!!



1. Der Bestand an Barschen,Plötzen und Brassen dürfte in den wenigsten Gewässern so bedroht sein wie der Dorschbestand in der Ostsee ...

2. Klar sollte man es den Fischern ebenfalls verbieten die Laischdorsche zu fangen , hier gehts aber ums geld also wird es nicht leicht das zu verbieten .
Als vernünftiger Angler sollte man freiwillig darauf verzichten diese Fische zu beangeln ...


----------



## hans albers (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

moin
gönnt den fischen doch auch mal ne pause
(vor allem,wenn sie ablaichen)
die natur wirds euch danken...

greetz
hans


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> gönnt den fischen doch auch mal ne pause
> (vor allem,wenn sie ablaichen)
> die natur wirds euch danken...
> ...


erzähle mal das den eurokraten!!!!


----------



## hans albers (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

ja..
aber erstmal bei sich selber anfangen,
ist ,finde ich ,schonmal nicht das schlechteste.
es gibt immer andere(auch die industrie)
die schei..e bauen..

gretz
hans


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

es geht bei anglern um ein oder zwei fische bei fabrickschiffen um tonnen und abermals tonnen von fisch.es ist traurig das die angler das nicht sehen.jeder angler würde sofort eine schonzeit akzeptieren wenn die ostsee für fabrickschiffe gesperrt würde für alle anrainer staaten und fremdschiffe.schweden hat es vorgemacht!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*



TRÖdorsch schrieb:


> Dieser ewige Südwest mit seinen warmen Lüften ist einfach nicht mehr zu fassen. Der Ostseefisch will hier bei uns einfach nicht richtig an den Haken.
> 
> Ich will endlich eine steife Brise aus Nordost oder wenigstens östliche Winde !!! Beim Surfen habe ich dazu die Fangseite (Kutter) vom letzten Jahr gerade einmal wieder vor die Augen bekommen und werde ganz grün vor Ärger (und Neid?) ...
> 
> ...




|peinlich |abgelehn


----------



## hans albers (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

ja...
aber man kann als angler
auch schon was bewirken,
wenn man den zirkus nicht mitmacht...
da gehts auch um mehr als ein oder zwei fische

greetz
hans


----------



## Tombreiner (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

ja...
aber man kann als angler
auch schon was bewirken,
wenn man den zirkus nicht mitmacht...
da gehts auch um mehr als ein oder zwei fische

Recht hast du, und jeder von uns kann sein teil dazu beitragen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

das beste für den fisch man stellt das angeln und das antworten hier im board ein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Was ist das eigentlich für eine vermaledeite Hühnerkacke mit den Regelungen an der Ostsee, daß die Laichfische (für alle Fischer!!!) keine Schonzeit haben? |kopfkrat |krach: #q

Über jeden kleinen Pfurz gibt es Regelungen, es gibt schon langsam die dekadentesten Diskussionen über einzelne Fische und Fänge, aber da wo millionenfach (und weit weit mehr) der Nachwuchs vernichtet wird, das wird billigend in Kauf genommen? #d 

Und sich dann darüber beklagen, daß es keine Dorsche mehr gibt.
Drastischer kann man das Beispiel mit dem berühmten abgesägten Ast, auf dem man sitzt, kaum noch darstellen. #d


----------



## der Berufsfischer (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für eine vermaledeite Hühnerkacke mit den Regelungen an der Ostsee, daß die Laichfische (für alle Fischer!!!) keine Schonzeit haben? |kopfkrat |krach: #q
> 
> Über jeden kleinen Pfurz gibt es Regelungen, es gibt schon langsam die dekadentesten Diskussionen über einzelne Fische und Fänge, aber da wo millionenfach (und weit weit mehr) der Nachwuchs vernichtet wird, das wird billigend in Kauf genommen? #d
> 
> ...


das ist doch wohl nicht dein ernst was du da geschrieben hast oder? wir fischer müssen dieses jahr 174 tage liegen weil wir kein dorsch fischen dürfen und du erzählst hier was von fischer die in der schonzeit fischen. erst denken und dann schreiben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Das ist schon genau bedacht, und dann wird es eben bald keine Berufsfischer, Kuttertourer etc. mehr geben, die die "Mamadorsche" massenweise killen. Finde ich sogar gut so. :g #6

Geht jetzt aber nun gerade nicht an Dich, - da waren schon mal ein paar wesentlich bessere Ansätze von Dir bezüglich kurzer Netzliegezeiten usw. #6 -, ich für meinen Teil sorge jedenfalls auch dafür, daß keine Netz-Gammelfische mehr irgendwo gegessen wird. 
Netz-Gammelfisch ist Mega-Out! :g


----------



## hotte50 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

@AngelDet


|good:


----------



## Franky D (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Mann sollte wärend der Laichzeit das Fischen in den Laichgebiten generell verbieten und während der Hauptlaichzeit sollte die EU ein gennerelles Fangverbot verhängen sonst gibt es bald Keine Dorsche mehr in der Ostsee. Es ist freilich schwer für die Berufsfischer ihren Lebensunterhalt zu sichern aber wenn die ganzen Laichdorsche gefangen werden ist für die Fischer bald gar nichts mehr da womit sie sich ihren Lebensunterhalt verdinen können deshalb sollten sich alle einsichtig zeigen und die Laichdorsch so gut es geht zu schonen. DENKT MAL ALLE DRÜBER NACH.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

ihr schreibt ja immer alle so schlau von wegen man sollte das fischen in den laichgebieten verbieten und vorallendingen in der hauptlaichzeit. dann beantwortet mir doch mal bitte wo die hauptlaichgebiete von den dorschen und die hauptlaichzeit ist???


----------



## Franky D (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Kieler Bucht, Fehmarnbelt usw. erstes Quartal im Jahr.
Ich will aber auch nicht Klugs****en aber du wirst mir ja wohl recht geben dass es so nicht weiter gehen kann.


----------



## Deep Sea (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*



TRÖdorsch schrieb:


> Dieser ewige Südwest mit seinen warmen Lüften ist einfach nicht mehr zu fassen. Der Ostseefisch will hier bei uns einfach nicht richtig an den Haken.
> 
> Ich will endlich eine steife Brise aus Nordost oder wenigstens östliche Winde !!! Beim Surfen habe ich dazu die Fangseite (Kutter) vom letzten Jahr gerade einmal wieder vor die Augen bekommen und werde ganz grün vor Ärger (und Neid?) ...
> 
> ...



|peinlich |abgelehn :v


----------



## MefoProf (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Ich persönlich lehne das Fischen auf laichreife (schon mal ne schwierige Frage. ab wann ist ein Fisch laichreif?) Fische ab. 

Grundsätzlich muss man dazu aber sagen, dass die Menschen (auch Tiere) seit Jahrtausenden gezielt Fischen nachstellen, die unmittelbar vor oder direkt am ablaichen sind (beispielsweise Hering, Lachs, Hornhecht etc). Zu keinem Zeitpunkt sonst treten Fische in derart hohen Konzentrationen auf und sind unter anderem auch deshalb auch leichte Beute. So etwas lässt sich natürlich kein Fressfeind entgehen. Das scheint den Beständen nicht zu schaden. Schwund ist sowohl bei der Brut als auch bei den Eltern einkalkuliert. 

Kritisch wird es, wenn der Bestand (weshalb auch immer) gefährdet ist. Dann ist Schutz erforderlich. Wo man diesen am effektivsten ansetzt, ist wieder ne ganz andere Frage. Für mich lautet die Fragestellung deshalb, ob der Dorsch geschützt werden muss oder nicht und wenn ja, welche Massnahmen erforderlich und am effektivsten sind. 

Ich finde es daher nicht richtig, Leute runter zu machen, die einer legalen Tätigkeit nachgehen. Diskutieren kann man ja , aber der Ton sollte die Musik machen.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*



hans albers schrieb:


> ja...
> aber man kann als angler
> auch schon was bewirken,
> wenn man den zirkus nicht mitmacht...
> da gehts auch um mehr als ein oder zwei fische




vor allem mal je 1-2 Fische dieses Kalibers bei* x-tausenden* Anglern ... 
sicher nun nen verschwindend geringer Teil im Gegensatz zu den Berufsfischern ... aber nichts desto trotz kommen nur bei den "1-2" Fischen was_weiß_ich_wieviel Tonnen zusammen !!! |uhoh:


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

ich finde auch ,Ihr solltet mal lieber die paar Fische die in der ostsee noch sind sein lassen . Ich weis, es ist nicht leicht aber vernümpftig wäre es auf jedenfall


----------



## Fischbox (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> ihr schreibt ja immer alle so schlau von wegen man sollte das fischen in den laichgebieten verbieten und vorallendingen in der hauptlaichzeit. dann beantwortet mir doch mal bitte wo die hauptlaichgebiete von den dorschen und die hauptlaichzeit ist???



Mach mal deine Hausaufgaben. Dir hätte ich eigentlich ein wenig mehr Fachwissen zugetraut. 
Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wo die Laichgebiete sind, aber frag doch mal die verantwortungslosen Kutterkapitäne die solche "Angler"(darf man sie überhaupt so bezeichnen#c ) zielsicher zu den schwangeren Dorschmamas fahren. Die Kapitäne finden diese Stellen wo sich die dicken Laichdorsche zum Laichgeschäft treffen, also sind sie wohl auch bekannt.
Genau diese Tatsache macht auch das Fischen auf Laichdorsche so verwerflich und das ist auch der entscheidene Unterschied zu der durchaus zu tolerierenden Dorschangelei in der restlichen Jahreszeit.



esox02 schrieb:


> alle die gegen fischen im winter sind sollten auch im sommer ihre ruten im schrank lassen und bei peta eintreten.



....und solche Schwachsinnpostings sollten sich damit eigentlich erledigt haben#q 


@ TRÖdorsch

Dein Eröffnungsposting ist einfach nur peinlich und niveaulos. Naja, 5 Beiträge- ich denke du wolltest einfach mal im Mittelpunkt stehen, oder#6 ! Du hast es geschafft. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, aber nicht nur ich habe für solche kleingeistigen Ergüsse nur ein mitleidiges Lächeln übrig.


----------



## horni 0815 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Was mich an der ganzen Sache am meisten stört ist, das Laichdorsche von Anglern ja in erster Linie abgeschlagen werden, um sich zu provilieren. Wenn es eine Delikatesse wäre, würde ich es zwar auch nicht schön finden, aber zu mindest könnte ich es verstehen. Hier handelt es sich aber um abselut minderwetige Qualität. Und genau das ist es was mich stört, hier werden Fische einer geferdeten Art, die auch noch super zur Vermerung geeignet wären, sinnlos getötet.
Und wenn man dann unbedingt solche "Rekorde" fangen möchte, dann sollte mann sie doch wenigstens zurück setzen, das ist in der Ostsee nämlich durchaus möglich. Dem Dorschbestand schadet das mit sicherheit nicht, höchstens dem Ego Einiger!


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

@ esox02

Mit dem Einstellen des angelns, egal ob im Winter oder im Sommer, werden die Bestände sicherlich nicht geschont!  
Ich bin nur der Meinung, daß man nicht *gezielt* Laichfische beangeln sollte, egal wo und wann!

@ Berufsfischer  

Laichgebiete der Dorsche in der Ostsee liegen bei dem westlichen Stamm im Bereich des Fehmarnsund der Tonne 5 und nördlich von Rügen. Und das in den Monaten Februar-März.
Der östliche Stamm, ab Bornholm, sind sogenannte Sommerlaicher und laichen in den Monaten Mai bis Juli!
Bekannterweise schweben die Dorscheier im Freiwasser und sinken nur langsam zum Grund. Und da liegt das Problem bei dem östlichen Stamm. Die Tiefe der Laichgebiete ist wesentlich höher, als die des westlichen Stammes. Ergo gibt es dort weniger Sauerstoff, das Wasser ist in den Bereichen auch nicht so salzhaltig und damit tragfähig, als wie in der westlichen Ostsee. Die Eier sinken deshalb schneller zu Boden und die Brut hat keine guten Chancen.
Aber die Mutter Natur hat zumindest bezüglich der Arterhaltung diesen "Laichzeitunterschied" eingerichtet.
Die Natur macht es uns also vor! #6


----------



## BennyO (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Finde die Bilder auch nicht wirklich toll.
Kla möchte jeder dicke Fische fnagen aber Laichis.
Und sich dann noch so schön mit ihnen Fotografieren lassen, nein danke!!
Aber leider gibt es immer noch zu viele, die auf die Mamas angeln.



Gruß Benny


----------



## meeresdrachen (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

@all,

genau das sind die "Fleischmacher",die uns die 
Bestände und das Angeln kaputtmachen.
Hätte er doch nur die Fotos weggelassen.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## pilker 11 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

es sind auch immer dieselben angler die mit diesen kuttern auf laichdorsche angeln!!!!


----------



## BennyO (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Ja das sowiso.
Nur leider muss es jeder selber wissen und man es keinem verbieten.



Gruß Benny


----------



## pilker 11 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

als "einigermaßen"vernünftiger angler sollte man sowas wissen!und sich dann noch beschweren wenn der dorsch bestand immer weniger wird.


      gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## senso pilk (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> genau das sind die "Fleischmacher",die uns die
> Bestände und das Angeln kaputtmachen.
> ...


 

|good:


----------



## der Berufsfischer (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

*@ Mefohunter*
Gibt es denn zwischen Fehmarn und Warnemünde keine Laichdorsche? bzw. ist dort dann kein Laichgebiet? Was ist mit der Kieler Bucht? Gibt es da etwa auch keine Laichdorsche?

*@Fischbox*
Ich den, dass ich meine Hausaufgaben gemacht habe, denn Laichdorsche findest du im Winter überall, nicht nur an den sogenannten Laichplätzen. Es ist egal, ob du nun auf ein Wrack fährst,wo vielleicht 20große Laichdorsche gefangen werden oder ob du an den üblichen stellen, wie Berge usw, angelst und es werden 100 normale Laichdorsche gefangen. Das ist fast das selbe oder etwa nicht?

*@all*
So wie einige es hier schreiben, sollte ja die ganze westliche Ostsee von Dezember - März gesperrt werden oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

#q                       #d


----------



## Hechtpeter (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

wenn man es nötig hat, vom Laichen ausgemergelte Fische abzuschlagen #q #q #q 


Eigentlich  vermisse ich mal ganz tolle Fotos von laichrunden "Edelfischen" wie Forellen,Lachsen,Äschen ,Huchen oder gelegebewachenden Zandern:v 

Des Weiteren glaube ich , daß ein "Berufsfischer " zu diesem Thema am besten nicht antwortet #d 

bevor dieses Thema eskaliert, vielleicht besser schliessen#h #h 

Gruß Hechtpeter


----------



## hans albers (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

nee,..
es geht glaube ich eher darum ob solche bilder sein müssen,
und ob man als einzelner angler (auch die berufsfischer)
mal für ein-zwei monate auf das dorschangeln
verzichten  kann,
vor allem wenn diese art in ihrem bestand gefährdet ist.
später jammern dann alle,
 wenn der dorsch verschwunden ist.

greetz
hans


----------



## Torsk1 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> bevor dieses Thema eskaliert, vielleicht besser schliessen#h


 
Genau#6 #6


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

Noch ein paar jahre Laichdorschangelei und dann hat sich die Sache erledigt. Ich kann sehr gut verstehen, dass man einen anderen bezug zu der Thematik hat, wenn man mit dem Dorschfang seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient, aber an einem Kollaps der Bestände ist wohl niemand interessiert. Ich denke ein Winterfangverbot für alle wäre nicht das Schlechteste. Dazu sollten die Fischer allerdings von staatl. Seite bzw. von der EU unterstützt werden.


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Wind macht mich irre - kein Fisch da ???*

es eskaliert...und zwar garantiert. Jede C&R und Laichdorschdiskussion endete in  einem riesen Gezanke und persönlichsten Beleidigungen.

Ich schließe das Thema hier und bitte euch es nicht an anderer Stelle weiter zuführen.

Es gibt endlose viele endlose Threads dieser Art. Bei Interesse einfach unsere Suchmaschine benutzen #h


----------

